# Delaware County



## delawareshroomer

As I said in other page, from delaware and went out earlier this week with no luck. As am fairly new to are don't have any spots or areas to search. Did try in the state park past Monday, yet haven't been out in this area since. If any other posters have luck in this area I would love to hear about it. Thanks.


----------



## delawareshroomer

Well looks like I might be only shroomer here from delaware. Went out for 3 hours yest and 4 today in state park and zilch. Woods I was in look great just can't find any. From what I read from others, are not havin much luck in this area either. Gonna keep walking and lookin till find them or die tryin.


----------



## cbus82

I am will be hunting in the Delaware area tomorrow and will post if I find any. 


Have you found any in years past where you are looking?


----------



## delawareshroomer

Just moved to area recently so haven't found any per say here. Would love to hear about any you find. Don't wanna be rude but you hunt public or private in delaware?
Since never been out in this area I am limited to public land and so far no luck up here, though did find 50 blacks in Vinton last week.


----------



## cbus82

Tomorrow in Delaware my buddies parents are letting us hunt on their property.

Other than the few people I know with private land, I am pretty limited to public as well.


----------



## delawareshroomer

I am sooo jealous. I only wish I also had some private ares to hunt in this region. Thinkin maybe just not here yet, probably put 12-15 hrs in last couple weeks in this area and nada. Have heard some people say don't see to many blacks or greys in this area, just yellows and might be to soon. I hunted on private land in Vinton and ironically owner was originally from delaware and he said that he only ever found yellows up this way, and he lived in this area for 20 plus years. Wish you luck tomorrow.


----------



## sciotoguy

Ya,, hold off for the yellows,,,, the blacks are far and few between up here. Wont belong,,,, i hope


----------



## delawareshroomer

Scioto what area of the state are you from?


----------



## sciotoguy

Powell


----------



## delawareshroomer

You hunt much in delaware county? I have been limited to the state park on 23. Just tryin to find someone who has found any in this park so that I know my time there is not being wasted. Thanks.


----------



## sciotoguy

Yep wasting your time at the moment,,, wait a week then start hitting hard,,
( but not to hard has I hunting same ground),

Go back over the same ground you been.


----------



## delawareshroomer

So you hunt in the state park huh, ever had much luck there? An thanks for advice, appreciate it.


----------



## rsbowhunt

Delaware St park from what I understand used to produce great numbers of shrooms in the 80's and 90's and has since tapered off. You can still find them but just not huge hauls. Last year I bumped into an older fella that has hunted there for 40 years and thats what he told me. I did pick maybe 5 and thats all he had also.


----------



## sciotoguy

yep its hunted hard tho Think of it has a race to get to the spot at the right time.. truthfully its a race nowadays.

But keep lookng and scoping out good ground now,, so you dont waste time when the gun goes off.


----------



## delawareshroomer

Wow now I feel like I might be wastin my time. Though I figure alum creek the same way. I hate movin to new area with no hunting grounds of my own. I know a cardinal sin but any other public areas in this area that are worthwhile?


----------



## rsbowhunt

If I was going to the park, I would drive back to the station/parking lot before the campgrounds and hoof it as far north as I could. And I mean hoof it because you have to park there before you can go any further.


----------



## sciotoguy

@dsroomer,, you asked.,,,,,,,,,:"but any other public areas in this area that are worthwhile? " 
No, Here in this area somebody already knows the spot. You got to be first, or take seconds or thirds. 

But if your daring and in need,, check out high banks metro park along 23, use to be an apple orchard there at the corner of powell and 23. Rangers will frown upon it,,, very much so. You can look but no touchy. But wait 2 weeks. Check the regulations,,, and you have to beat the Rangers to em.

Its unlawfull, ,,,,you may pay,,, dont do it... Just look


----------



## fungusfanatics

we hunted around hoover reservoir yesterday and found 44 grey and 3 blonde, been out several times before that and found nothing in delaware co. so they are finally up. found them mostly at the top of slopes in grassy areas. a few that had good size to them. trying to figure out how to post pictures.


----------



## buckhunter420

Nice to hear your finding them around Hoover fungusfanatic. I live in galena and have just started finding blacks and half frees This rain today with the warm temps coming up are going to make 4 a very good season.


----------



## fungusfanatics




----------



## sliprock

I went to Alum Creek today but no luck. I'll keep checking


----------



## cbus82

I was just north of Delaware on Wednesday and only found a couple babies smaller than a dime.


----------



## blown86lx

I'm about 20 minutes west of Delaware and I found about 12 decent sized grays today.


----------



## fungusfanatics




----------



## Bretosufan

I'm heading out today north of alum creek, in a newbe but have went out for pass couple years with no luck. I figure I'll give it another try. At least in getting out and enjoying nature.


----------



## Thru hiker

I just found these under an old apple tree. I'm just north of you in Morrow county. Cheers.


----------



## Bretosufan

Thru hiker said:


> I just found these under an old apple tree. I'm just north of you in Morrow county. Cheers.
> View attachment 32464


----------



## Bretosufan

Show of . Well this time I went to Alum Creek state park off of 36. Took my wife and mother. Found nothing. 3rd trip this year still nothing. I'm going into the woods where it doesnt look like any foot traffic has been. Looked around dead trees. I've been looking under thorn bushes. Should the ground be damp? Any advice? Is it to late in the season? Thanks


----------

